# 15 weeks size



## Gevp (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi, is 22.5 lbs is normal for a 15 weeks female? She seem to a bit small I guess...
Tnx


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is 19 weeks and weighs 23 lbs - they come in all different sizes. We are told she is going to be on the small end. Her mother is very petite and only 43 lbs so we think Ruby will be the same.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

They very widely in weight. Some are quite muscular and some are quite thin. Also it's hard to tell until 6 months what their adult weight will be as up until this point (while they are constantly growing) like kids they they usually go through growth spurts still. It will also depend on breeder and blood lines. Australian and European V's are generally bigger. American/Cdn standards are 40-55 for females and 45-60 for males. At 6-7 months they are generally 75% of their adult body weight.

My guy is a week shy of 5 months (approx 21 weeks I think) and already 38lbs. He's grown exactly 2 lbs every week since wee got him. He's not huge in size but built like a brick sh*t house. Who knows if he keeps it up but he's on pace to be 65lbs. 

I wouldn't worry about the weight at certain ages, as long as your pup is healthy and eating. Best of luck.


----------



## Gevp (Mar 20, 2011)

Tnx!! Well she eats great and she's super happy, enjoying the spotlights... 
There she is in a photo shoot with me  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMqwcCgNW2M


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

She is a cutie - looks a lot like my Ruby.

What was the photo shoot for? I couldn't understand the language. It looks like you were on Survivor (my husband's favorite show).


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter was 21.5 lbs at 14 weeks but 3 weeks later he was 31.1. Scarlet was 28.7 at 16 weeks. Now, at 26 and 18 months respectively, they both weigh in at about 65 lbs. I'm guessing their parents were big Vs.


----------



## Gevp (Mar 20, 2011)

Tnx for the info again!  I guess that in this age you can't really predict the future for my pup. And yes I was on survivor Israel...


----------



## Farmology (Apr 30, 2011)

My girl at 15 weeks last Friday weighed in at 26.5 lbs and measured 18" at the wither.


----------



## Gevp (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! I guess that Lola is a bit small.. But hey, as long that she's healthy and happy I have no worries


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

BigRick-
How tall are your Vs? Pumpkin is going through a leggy stage right now, and is on the tall side @ 23 1/4" (10m tomorrow). I'm hoping she is going to fill out in the chest a little more. I don't think she'll be 65lbs, but a bit of additional weight would be great. I'm guessing 41-43?? Ironically, her mom was on the petite side. Just never know I guess.


----------

